# Supplies Only in the ER



## Sueedwards (Jan 25, 2010)

Can anyone help me find documentation on the supplies only in the ER?  Our ER hands out supplies (splints, crutches, etc. ) by a prescription from a family doctor.  Is there a coding rule?  
Thanks, 
Sue


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2010)

With most carriers you need a DME number in order to bill for the distribution of supplies.


----------



## Sueedwards (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you for answering, but what if you don't have that.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2010)

Then you will most likely not be paid especially by Medicare.  You should use the      HCPCS II codes for the supplies but without a DME number well good luck.


----------

